# Ruger vs Berretta



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am going to be purchasing a new gun. Either an all-weather Ruger or the Berretta 3 1/2. Does anyone have any opinions on either?


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I have the Ruger All-Weather and must say it looks nice, but..... Mine has a problem shooting the top barrel. It was sent back to Ruger last summer where it had a new hammer and spring put into the top barrel. Worked fine for a couple of shots and now its back to the same thing... I'd say one out of every 5 times I can shoot both barrels. :******: It certainly makes me not want to send it back to Ruger again since they never fixed it the first time... anybody else have this trouble with their Ruger?????


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

PJ,

Our whole shooting team shoots Berreta O/U for trap and sporting clays, and we ALL shoot Extremas during the hunting season. We have had nothing but great luck with them. I have not had the opportunity to shoot the Ruger, so I can't speak for it's performance.

Good luck.

DB


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sweet, I shoot a Silver Mallard right now and I am going to continue with Berrettas. Thanx.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Check out the site for a review: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/magazine/ ... 4_guns.php


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO the Beretta would be my choice between those two guns. I like having that third shot immediately available if I need it.


----------

